# Remote Server kann nicht gefunden werden



## Blackbird (30. August 2007)

Ein Freund hat Vista auf dem Laptop und ein DSL Modem , beim öffnen der DSL Verbindung kann der Remote Server nicht gefunden werden , dieses Problem trat ganz plötzlich auf, was kann da für ein Fehler vorliegen , gibt es eine Lösung um dieses Problem zu lösen.
Ich muss hinzufügen, dass er mir das Problem am Telefon geschildert hat , ein ziehen des Netzsteckers vom Modem hat auch nichts gebracht.
Bin gespannt welche Lösungen von den Experten kommen.


----------

